# What to plant Hardwater crypts in?



## andrew__ (May 18, 2007)

I see tons of threads here regarding the correct substrates to keep blackwater crypts in, but few that deal with hard water crypts. From this thread I know I have the following hard water crypts:

C. ciliata (submersed)
C. pontederiifolia (just got today, submersed and emersed)
C. spiralis (submersed)
C. undulata (submersed)
C. walkerii (both, doing well emersed, poorly submersed)
C. wendtii 'green' (Like a weed in both)
C. wilissi

(I actually just realized I don't have any crypts that aren't good in hard water! Lucky me  )

My water is hard as a rock here (GH 180ppm KH somewhere around 180 to 240ppm). I've been growing the crypts either submersed in playsand or emersed in Flourite.

I want to transplant my emersed crypts into pots but I'm not really sure what to plant them in. So far the low nutrient load in my setup has kept it algae and fungus free, which is awesome, but I'm just curious if there's anything I'd be missing? Would the crypts grow better in something more like laterite or can they manage the larger grains of the flourite? I'm assuming that since I have very hard water I don't need to add anything to the substrate to buffer the pH higher...

One other question - what size pots should i be looking at? would a standard 4" be good/too big/too small? Why do most people avoid plastic pots?

Thanks


----------



## Purrbox (Jun 1, 2006)

I've got my emersed hardwater crypts in Turface MVP (which is very similar size and consistancy to Flourite) and they're doing fine. Still waiting for my first flowering though.

I'd pick your pot based on the size of your plants and how much space you want to give them to grow in. I'm currently using 3-4" pots and they seem to be a pretty good size. 

I know that some people are avoiding plasitic pots because they've seen poorer growth possibly do to the plastic leaching something into the water. I see just as many people using them as not. If you're buying store bought plant containers as opposed to repurposing used containers, this would likely help to eliminate some of the possible issues.


----------



## andrew__ (May 18, 2007)

Thanks, I think I'll stick with the fluorite for now then as I already have it and see how that works.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

So long as you are using the same water source I would just simply use Flourite or something like that as suggested already. You could also use topsoil with a little bit of clay added if you don't want to worry about dosing.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm not sure there's really a wrong substrate for these plants.


----------



## andrew__ (May 18, 2007)

rs79 said:


> I'm not sure there's really a wrong substrate for these plants.


That's what I like to hear  I guess that's why there aren't many threads on this then. I might go with topsoil but since their water comes from my fishtank I don't think ferts are really an issue at all.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

If you're relying on fish waste to fertilize them you should add at the very least iron and potassium, neither of which are found in fish waste and 
are essential macronutrients.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

rs79 said:


> I'm not sure there's really a wrong substrate for these plants.


yup i agree these plants seem to thrive on negligence hehe


----------

